# Neue Quoten für die Nordsee: weniger Dorsch, mehr Makrele!



## Meefo 46 (19. Dezember 2019)

Bin etwas empfindlich könnt ihr die Überschrift noch mal ändern.Bitte.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (19. Dezember 2019)

Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Bin etwas empfindlich könnt ihr die Überschrift noch mal ändern.Bitte.



Ist geändert.


----------



## Meefo 46 (19. Dezember 2019)

DANKE


----------

